# Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter



## rease (28. Okt. 2012)

Schönen Guten Abend ihr Teichverrückten,

endlich hab ich es mal geschafft die Bilder durchzusortieren und auf die Plattform hochzuladen... Der kalten Jahreszeit und dem 25 Stunden Tag zu verdanken 

Den gesamten Teich hab ich in Eigenregie geplant und dank dem tollen Foren auch realisieren können ! Insgesamt habe ich etwa 6 Monate lesearbeit investiert die sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat ! Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle...

Hiermal ein paar Beispielbilder....



Den Rest hab ich in meinen Alben hinterlegt, wer Interesse hat kann gern mal durchschauen und Kommentare und Anregungen hinterlassen 

Dann viel spass beim stöbern 

Mfg 

Martin


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo Martin,
wunderschön geworden . Hab im ersten Moment geglaubt , die Wurzel in Bild 1 ist meine.
Hab nämlich fast die Gleiche 
Jetzt müßte es Frühjahr sein, zum weiterarbeiten.


----------



## rease (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Guten Morgen Jo...

vielen Dank, naja fertig ist man ja nie... im frühjahr geht's dann fröhlich weiter 

die Wurzel ist auch mein persönlicher Liebling, mit viel Fantasie könnte es ein Krokodil sein was sein Maul auf reisst


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo Martin,
aber hallo wie schön ist das denn geworden, einfach super
Wenn ich solche schönen Teichanlagen sehe, bin ich immer am überlegen das ich was bei mir ändern müßte.


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Guten Morgen,
wir sind ja jetzt grade mal zu dritt, und mein Problem ist mal wieder die Volumenberechnung.
Günter, Du mußt einfach mehr Wasser haben als 25 m³ 
Bei Rease komme ich klar, aber bei Dir nicht.
Nimm doch mal diese Berechnung :
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo,
unser Teich ist ja schon relativ groß aber wenn ich dein Projekt sehe komm ich schon wieder ins schwärmen. Leider ist unser Garten einfach zu klein um unseren Teich noch größer zu bauen. Tolles Projekt  und viel Spaß. 
P.S. Schöne Kois hast du 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo jolantha,
ist auch nicht ganz einfach bei mir, da ich schon zu offt was verändert habe.
Hatte letztes Jahr einen Filterteich geplant und auch angefangen. Das Problem dabei, ich war alleine und hatte die Abtrennung zum Teich auch schon mit einer Art Spuntwand fertig. Dann ist bevor ich alles stabielisieren konnte, die ganze Spundwand umgefallen, würg!!!
Nun mal eben schnell versucht irgent etwas zu retten, was auch mehr schlecht als Recht gelungen ist, na ja was will man machen, wenn keiner da ist??? Soll nicht heißen das ich nun immer alleine bin aber es entsteht hier auch mal etwas ganz spontan 
Im nächsten Jahr werd ich nochmal was versuchen, denn aus meinen geplanten Filterteich ist nun ein schönes Blumenbeet geworden. 
Das alles ist der Grund warum ich selbst meinen Teich nicht mehr berechnen kann, da ich dieses Jahr zuviel umgebaut und verändert habe


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo Günter,
hatte mit heute grade Deinen geplanten Filterteich angesehen, und gedacht : Tolle Idee, könnte man ja nachmachen !
Jetzt Blumenbeet, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## rease (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

kann nur jeden ans Herz legen das sich die Arbeit lohnt und auf jeden Fall ne Menge spass macht... Und denkt dran wer zu klein gräbt, gräbt zweimal 

Mfg Martin


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo jolantha,
ja das Blumenbeet ist dann zwangsläufig aus der Not enstanden


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo Martin,
sehr schön geworden.
Auch die Bank mitten im Baum hat was besonderes.


----------



## rease (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hey Sandra,

dankeschön, hatte jetzt etwas mehr Zeit und hab mir mal deine Bilder angeschaut, sieht doch klasse bei dir aus 

Was für Wurzeln / Holz hast du bei dir im Teich ? Habe mich immer gescheut Holz direkt im Teich zu verwenden... schaut aber sehr gut aus...

zu den Koi, naja die kleinen ********r wohlen erstmal richtige fische werden, jetzt steht ihr erster winter im neuen Teich bevor  

Liebe grüße 

Martin


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Martin
 hab mir grade Deine neuen Bilder angesehen, Deine Mauer aus Feldsteinen finde ich soooo toll.
Möchte ich schon ganz lange haben, aber da fehlen mir die Fähigkeiten, das selbst zu machen.
Habs mal versucht, und dann ist der Beton gerissen, im Winter .


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

He he jolantha, dann hast wohl das Fundament dafür vergessen!!!


----------



## rease (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hey Jörg,

das mit dem Hochstand und der Bank war eigentlich ne schnappsidee, als ich aus spass auf dem baum geklettert bin, fand ich den ausblick super und da musste ein hochstand her 

Hatten noch alte Bohlen vom Scheunenabriss übrig und die schrien geradezu nach verwertung... und Zack das nächste Wochenende stand das Grundgerüst, dank nem guten Kumpel, fast alles für "lau" die bank war eine edle spende meiner schwiegereltern 

@ Jolantha... das mit der mauer ist auch alles etwas größer ausgeartet als geplant... War echt ne mordsarbeit und gestaltete sich auch garnicht so einfach... Wir haben die Mauer großzügig geschalt... Hat bisher den ersten Winter gut überstanden, der nächste steht ja vor der Tür... mal schauen, hoffe hält alles 

mfg martin


----------



## Sandra1976 (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo,
ja danke, natürlich gefällt mir unser Teich auch. Aber es gibt immer noch schönere Sachen wie dein Teich 
Die Wurzel, die wir im Wasser liegen haben sind von einem alten Kirschbaum, den wir fällen mussten als wir den Teich gebaut haben. Er war schon ziemlich mitgenommen aber mein Mann hat noch ein paar schöne Stücke mit der Kettensäge auch Stamm und Wurzel herausgeschnitten und die haben wir dann im Teich versenkt. Also das Holz liegt jetzt seit gut einem Jahr im Wasser und es hat der Wasserqualität (Trübung) nichts anhaben können. Mittlerweile haben auf der Oberseite der großen Wurzel sogar Pflanzen vom Teichufer angesiedelt. Sieht gut aus. Außerdem werden die Stämme gern von Vögeln als Landeplatz angenommen. 
LG Sandra


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Hallo Martin

*Wir haben die Mauer großzügig geschalt... *

siehst Du, das hab ich nicht gemacht. Ich habe einfach versucht, wie beim Mauern, die Steine einzeln zu setzen, und dann sind sie mir immer weggerutscht . 
Aber : Frauen müssen ja nicht alles können !!!

@ Günter : Natürlich hatte ich *kein* Fundament !


----------



## rease (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau von 16.000 auf 75.000 Liter*

Naturstein mauern ist so ne Sache für sich... Jeder Stein gleicht nicht den anderen, das macht die Sache schon etwas schwieriger... An und für sich sollten die Steine ineinander verkeilt von allein halten... 

Also Stein für Stein... der Mörtel dient zur Fixierung... Ohne fundament ist natürlich schlecht


----------

